# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Servicio de Maquila de Quinua para exportación (perlado y lavado)

## maquila

AGRONEGOCIOS AQP SAC brinda el servicio de calidad en maquila de quinua con certificación por SENASA (perlado, lavado, zarandeado, depedradora, gravimétrica, selector óptico, detector de metales y ensacado). Ubícanos en Santa Rita De Siguas - Arequipa. Contactos a 950979915 / 965788210/ 054-259164 santiagochd@agronegociosaqp.com / www.agronegociosaqp.comTemas similares: servicio de maquila de granos de quinua en sus diversas variedades Ofrecemos servicio de maquila y frío para uva de mesa, palta, cítricos y granada en Ica Servicio de maquila para Quinua y diseño de empaque Servicio de fabricacion y reparacion de cepillos industriales para el  lavado y encerado de procesadoras de alimento Servicio de lavado de papa

----------

